# What does your screen name mean? How did you come up with it?



## Hollowway (Feb 20, 2012)

So I was posting in the band name thread, and my "band" name is basically my screen name, i.e. Hollowway. I came up with the name because it's a combination of Hollow and Way, and it's sort of like the Way of Hollow. Or like (and I just came up with this in the band thread) the Tao or Emptiness.

Anyway, I've seen some pretty cool screen names and I'm wondering how you guys came up with them.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 20, 2012)

Mine is my band's name, which we got from the song "Beneath Seemingly Dead Soil" by the band Thorns of Ivy. It's the current drummer of Decapitateds' old band.


----------



## ImaDjentleman (Feb 20, 2012)

well, this is my username on youtube. i started it pretty much as a joke, seeing how im not THAT insane about djent like all you guys, but i really like my name, kind of has a ring to it


----------



## oremus91 (Feb 20, 2012)

Ormus is the name of a wizard in Diablo II's town of Kurast. I always liked the name but thanks to a terrible memory I misspelled it and came up with this which stuck as on online alias.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 20, 2012)

I used to play lots of css and I used to play in a very sneaky style so I made my name stealthtastic..and I was 13-14 when I joined so I just kept it.


----------



## SpaceDock (Feb 20, 2012)

My old bands name, maybe I should change it, nah.


----------



## imlikemike (Feb 20, 2012)

Got the idea from an old Gatorade commercial with Michael Jordan. I've been using it for a long time and it's usually not taken when I sign up for new sites, so it just kinda stuck with me through the years.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 20, 2012)

Absolutely nothing, as far as I know. I came up with it 10 years ago while playing an MMO.


----------



## MABGuitar (Feb 20, 2012)

MAB = my initials, and I play guitar... Yes I know I am very creative when it comes to usernames thank you very much.


----------



## MitchellJBurgess (Feb 20, 2012)

Mine is my name... That is all.


----------



## MitchellJBurgess (Feb 20, 2012)

MABGuitar said:


> MAB = my initials, and I play guitar... Yes I know I am very creative when it comes to usernames thank you very much.


 
Mine is obviously so much more creative


----------



## Heroin (Feb 20, 2012)

uh


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Feb 20, 2012)

Mine originated out of the Whitechapel song: "Daemon the Procreated."

I just swapped the "Pro" with "Un". So instead of meaning 'to be created', it is to be a non-existent being. Very uncreative.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 20, 2012)

My old jam band name was Ditch Maggot (will live again lol).
Seen WW2 documentaries describing how they used to make the Jews walk in the road gutters instead of the sidewalks.
Also, when Guerilla Guitars ad first hit GW I checked them out and seen his awsome trench finish.

So basically a combination of a few things. Trenchlord= king of the shit ditch, which no one in their right mind would want to be. lol, self defacating slam


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 20, 2012)

Church- My favorite Character from Red vs Blue. I took the screen name because I have a lot in common with him.

2224- Commander Cody's Clone trooper number from Star Wars. He was my favorite commander. 

Yes... I am a huge nerd lol


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 20, 2012)

There are a couple I want to see chime in. I'm looking at you, HeHasJazzHands!  

I also want to know about DJPharaoh. I assume he (used to) DJ? But I could be tooootally wrong.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 20, 2012)

Mine is my old Hotmail address from high school. I just joined to ask a few questions about the Loomis I had at the time, without the intention of posting so actively. I didn't put much thought into the name. I really don't like it, but I can't be bothered to change it.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 20, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> There are a couple I want to see chime in. I'm looking at you, HeHasJazzHands!
> 
> I also want to know about DJPharaoh. I assume he (used to) DJ? But I could be tooootally wrong.



Yea he used to dj at a gay strip club. (no joke)


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 20, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yea he used to dj at a gay strip club. (no joke)



It was called............. Jackson's Hole.


----------



## brynotherhino (Feb 20, 2012)

Well mine is part of my name, and i like rhinos somewhat.


----------



## Blind Theory (Feb 20, 2012)

Mine is also my band's name. I couldn't tell you how I came up with it but I can tell you I came up with it my sophmore year of high school so about 4 years ago.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 20, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yea he used to dj at a gay strip club. (no joke)



You lie! You cannot be serious!


----------



## Murdstone (Feb 20, 2012)

Murdstone is a character in David Copperfield. However the reason I use it is from an episode of the Twilight Zone (Time Enough At Last) in which a man who loves books ends up the last man in the world with nothing to do but read, until...

I liked the line in the show where it comes up, so I picked it. Also I thought I'd change it up from the username I used on the IGN boards for like 5 years.


----------



## Miek (Feb 20, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> So I was posting in the band name thread, and my "band" name is basically my screen name, i.e. Hollowway. I came up with the name because it's a combination of Hollow and Way, and it's sort of like the Way of Hollow. Or like (and I just came up with this in the band thread) the Tao or Emptiness.
> 
> Anyway, I've seen some pretty cool screen names and I'm wondering how you guys came up with them.



Oh, cool, I read House of Leaves too. 

Mine is just my name spelled stupid, also in my arsenal of names - and the one I use on Steam and other forums is my favorite typo ever: muike\
My friend's brother sent me an IM to the effect of something like this:
muike\
heaelp;


----------



## Aevolve (Feb 21, 2012)

A few years ago I was trying to come up with the most flamboyantly homosexual name I could conjure.
It's my name on PSN as well, and several other games.
Some people actually call me "Peaches" in person.


----------



## MFB (Feb 21, 2012)

Mother-Fucking-Ben, thats all there is to it


----------



## Leuchty (Feb 21, 2012)

Sounded cool and is a call idea:

:::::CYBERSYN/Cybernetic Synergy::::


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 21, 2012)

My original username was IbanezShredderB, because I like shredding on Ibanez guitars and my first initial is B.

I changed it to BrainArt which started out as a joke band name between my cousin and I, it has since become my "solo" project's name, even though I haven't done shit for it. 

The story behind BrainArt: We were talking about auditioning people to start a band with and were joking about having a blank canvas behind each person, having them sign a waiver and if we didn't like them, their brains get splattered on the canvas, making brain art. There was also a bunch of other talk of crazy German scientists, as well. We've got fucked up senses of humour.


----------



## Rick (Feb 21, 2012)

Um...yeah...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 21, 2012)

Fuck you Rick. That was my username!!!


----------



## Chickenhawk (Feb 21, 2012)

My mom gave me this haircut sometime last year:







All my buddies started calling me Hawk, and Chickenhawk. It stuck, QUICK. Now my own parents call me Hawk.

My username used to be Infinity Complex, which was a band name I offered to a band I was in years ago. We used it till I was kicked out, and they changed the name. I kept it as a solo project.


----------



## ibanezcollector (Feb 21, 2012)

<---- self explanatory had this screen name for about 21+ years online haha


----------



## Alpenglow (Feb 21, 2012)

I like prog music, I like Scale the Summit... Alpenglow is an STS song, and I thought it sounded cool so I picked it, seeing as I don't really like long names with lots of numbers. My old screen name used to be Zelos45, because I always pick the numbers 4 and 5... and Zelos was a character in an RPG called Tales of Symphonia I used to play when I was like 7. 
When Alpenglow is taken I use Alpenglow_c because my first and last name both start with a C. Simple enough.


----------



## Miek (Feb 21, 2012)

You should've never stopped playing ToS. If I still had a gamecube I'd be playing it right this fucking second.


----------



## Diggy (Feb 21, 2012)

My uncle said I picked my nose alot as a wee boy.. he called my sisters The Dialtones for whatever reason.. He and his crew called us Diggy Dave and the Dialtones..


----------



## sol niger 333 (Feb 21, 2012)

Freddy T from Meshuggahs only solo album. Heard it when it came out I was 17. Never ceases to amaze me 14 years on


----------



## DoomJazz (Feb 21, 2012)

Fake Story: Mine means Vagina Pleaser in Latin

True story: It was a music theory joke between a friend and I when we were sophomores in highschool. The wording just kinda stuck to me, and now all my close friends call me it.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 21, 2012)

Diggy said:


> My uncle said I picked my nose alot as a wee boy.. he called my sisters The Dialtones for whatever reason.. He and his crew called us Diggy Dave and the Dialtones..



That's awesome. That's like the kind of thing you see in a book or movie but never hear about in real life.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Feb 21, 2012)

It came to me in a dream. I have no idea what it means.


----------



## Explorer (Feb 21, 2012)

All my music site names have to do with my never wanting to stop learning.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 21, 2012)

JeffFromMtl said:


> It came to me in a dream. I have no idea what it means.



And here I was thinking it means Jeff From Montreal


----------



## Miek (Feb 21, 2012)

I fucken love it when people explain jokes, man


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 21, 2012)

I was being a dick


----------



## KingAenarion (Feb 21, 2012)

It's a character from the Warhammer Fantasy game from the Army I collect.

The character was really badass... like turned an entire nation of pussy ass elves into the greatest Army the Warhammer world has seen and defeated 4 huge daemons badass.'

I also sometimes go by Teclis, which is another Warhammer High Elf Character.




*cough* nerd *cough*


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Feb 21, 2012)

I post sometimes (not so much anymore) on the Ultimate Metal forums, a friend of mine wanted to make a troll account, whilst brainstorming names I came up with Captain Shoggoth, from our shared love of nonsensical whimsy and Lovecraftian fiction.

Then I stole it for myself and I've been using it for the last couple of years on a few sites


----------



## The Grief Hole (Feb 21, 2012)

My old room where I used to hide fom the world and think I was happy.


----------



## Fiction (Feb 21, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I was being a dick



Mission accomplished


----------



## Vinchester (Feb 21, 2012)

Mine was named because how stupidly British it sounds. and My initial is V.


----------



## FireInside (Feb 21, 2012)

I was a huge AFI (A Fire Inside) fan from 1996 to about 2003. I have used this screen name since 1999! Too lazy to find a new one I guess...


----------



## highlordmugfug (Feb 21, 2012)

There was an old cartoon that had a crawdad and some other animal in it, and at one point the conversation they have (or at least the way I heard it) went something like this:
"You're the best mug fug I know."
"I'm the only mug fug you know!"

I added the highlord for... uh... some reason.

And I like that it sounds like a mumbly version of High Lord Mother Fucker.


----------



## Cabinet (Feb 21, 2012)

Cabinet is a piece of furniture, often used to store items such as food, dining utensils and/or people.
Nah but, Cabinet is my favorite Spawn of Possession album


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 21, 2012)

I like my s/n because it's one of my favorite Opeth songs and it's such an evil name. Think about it, THE spirit of evil? Yessir, I'm one evil chick on a guitar. It's funny though since I'm about one of the nicest people you'll ever meet in person. And I do get asked a lot why I omitted the O from ghost. Plain and simply, ghostofperdition was taken, so I took out the O in order to use it. I've used it this way ever since. In fact, you'll know it's me because of the fact that I never use the O, and I use this s/n in all but one forum.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 21, 2012)

highlordmugfug said:


> There was an old cartoon that had a crawdad and some other animal in it, and at one point the conversation they have (or at least the way I heard it) went something like this:
> "You're the best mug fug I know."
> "I'm the only mug fug you know!"
> 
> ...


 
Always thought yours was some character in a Lord of the Rings type roll playing game lol. I'm almost always wrong.


----------



## Metalus (Feb 21, 2012)

If Galactus listened to metal, this would be his nickname


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 21, 2012)

Zaire ebolavirus.
Ebola virus disease - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zaire_ebolavirus

I'm sure many of you thought "Zebov" was a Russian name.


----------



## KingAenarion (Feb 21, 2012)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Always thought yours was some character in a Lord of the Rings type roll playing game lol. I'm almost always wrong.



Close though...


----------



## signalgrey (Feb 21, 2012)

SignalGrey was my band from forever ago and it came from a chapter title of a book called Otherland by Tad Williams. I actually want to change it but...i dont care THAT much.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 21, 2012)

Chickenhawk said:


> _nonsense cover_



Nope => http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chickenhawk_(gay_slang)


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 21, 2012)

Fred the Shred is a nickname that I was given by a friend of mine when I met him - I was 19 or so. Dude's a SRV nut and a MEAN blues / rock player, and when we did a few gigs together, he started with the whole Shreddin' Fred monicker only to settle on Fred the Shred shortly after. Much to my surprise, people would call me Fred the Shred when meeting me, so it stuck. Sounded most hilarious with proper redneck accent too!


----------



## wayward (Feb 21, 2012)

Carry On My *Wayward* Son by Kansas.

That song fucking rules.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Feb 21, 2012)

My name (Marvin)+ Mars Attaxx 
I have Marv Vader as a nickname, too, but that one's used already by other Marvins on the internet.
I'm the only guy who calls himself Marv Attaxx so I use that one as an artist name, too


----------



## KingAenarion (Feb 21, 2012)

signalgrey said:


> SignalGrey was my band from forever ago and it came from a chapter title of a book called Otherland by Tad Williams. I actually want to change it but...i dont care THAT much.



Love those books


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 21, 2012)

Mine, oddly enough, came about because Buckethead rules.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Feb 21, 2012)

ive used my name for all kinds of stuff - i think youtube was the first. VB = Virginia Beach, Shredder = what i aspire to be (whether im there is debatable )


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 21, 2012)

Mine just came from my mind being absolutely blank and just wanted to come up with anything. I was just going to be like one of those people that ask a question then ditch. (sorry  )
But, the longer I stayed, the longer I realized this was probably one of the better forum communities, so yeah... I should of thought a little longer on my name. 

Also, at the time, I didn't know what "Jazz hands" were.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Feb 21, 2012)

Roy is my family name. Its also old french for "Roi" (king)
Vostre is old french for "Vôtre" (your)

So basically, my nickname means Your King


----------



## Rick (Feb 21, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Fuck you Rick. That was my username!!!



My username was rg7420user but when all of the old crew was changing their names to their actual first names, I got Chris to kick out the guy who was Rick and let me take it. Dude didn't have any posts here anyway.


----------



## Bigfan (Feb 21, 2012)

Uh, I like things. A lot?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 21, 2012)

im pretty big and i sweat alot


----------



## jordanky (Feb 21, 2012)

Pretty self explanitory, Jordan + Kentucky = jordanky. Great threa idea btw, I've wondered about some of these as well!


----------



## brick (Feb 21, 2012)

I always thought "rick" from anchorman was "brick" sooo... That's where that come from haha


----------



## Riffer (Feb 21, 2012)

I love a good riff. I use this username in most forums I join.


----------



## poisonelvis (Feb 21, 2012)

poisonelvis was a band name i pitched,and was shot down by everyone else,so i liked it,and now it's my handle online eveywhere i go(ss.org,youtube,grailtone,mg.org ect.org)


----------



## Xaios (Feb 21, 2012)

jordanky said:


> Pretty self explanitory, Jordan + Kentucky = jordanky. Great threa idea btw, I've wondered about some of these as well!



You sure about that?







</bowchikawowow>


----------



## Pooluke41 (Feb 21, 2012)

Weeeeeell,

My name is Oliver, and I have no Luke in my name and I have no ambition to change my name to Luke, so...

I have no Idea why I called myself Pooluke...

Maybe it means Pool-uke as in Pool Ukelele.

Seriously can someone please give me an Inkling of a thought as to why I'm called Pooluke?


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 21, 2012)

My alternate first and middle name my parents were going to pick.

Kinda wish they did.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Feb 21, 2012)

I love Chopin's scherzos. Scherzo then became the name for a couple of my world of warcraft characters. When I made a youtube account scherzo was already taken... I was listening to Dream Theater's Overture 1928, so I added the 1928. And it became my s/n on a bunch of forums and random sites/games

edit: so no, I'm not 84 years old.


----------



## Diggy (Feb 21, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> That's awesome. That's like the kind of thing you see in a book or movie but never hear about in real life.



True story my friends.. I lived with a bunch of party animals as a child. My uncle and friends would be jammin in the basement.. me and my sister would hang and watch.. I'm fist deep in nuggets at the time of course.


----------



## JosephAOI (Feb 21, 2012)

Mine's simple.

My first name + My band's initals.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Feb 21, 2012)

gunshow86de said:


> Nope => http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chickenhawk_(gay_slang)



I was wondering when someone would say that 

Have yet to have someone say that to my face, though.


----------



## kerska (Feb 21, 2012)

Mine is my last name, with a common correction people make to it. It's Krska, but I put it as kerska because people always try to correct it with the e since it's pronounced like there is in e in there. So it's Krska, pronounced Kerska.


----------



## groph (Feb 21, 2012)

TRENCHLORD said:


> My old jam band name was Ditch Maggot (will live again lol).
> Seen WW2 documentaries describing how they used to make the Jews walk in the road gutters instead of the sidewalks.
> Also, when Guerilla Guitars ad first hit GW I checked them out and seen his awsome trench finish.
> 
> So basically a combination of a few things. Trenchlord= king of the shit ditch, which no one in their right mind would want to be. lol, self *defacating *slam



I hope you meant "deprecating" since defecating means shitting.

Mine comes from my legal name of a few years ago. My birth certificate spelled my name "Groffrey Alexander Matheson," my name is supposed to be Geoffrey of course, but legally it wasn't until I was maybe 16 or 17. It never caused any problems, but my parents got it fixed anyway. So, Groff = groph


----------



## themike (Feb 21, 2012)

I have tons of friends in the music industry, both administrative and bands, who know me but can't pronounce or remember my last name, so one day many moons ago my friends sister explained it by going "Mike.....ugh.....you know, THE Mike" and from that explanation the person got it. So it stuck and has followed me ever since across the country haha


----------



## JStraitiff (Feb 21, 2012)

Believe it or not mine holds no special meaning Lmao


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 21, 2012)

groph said:


> I hope you meant "deprecating" since defecating means shitting.


 
no, it's typed correctly, just adding on the whole sewer ditch reference, meant deprecating in a funny way


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 21, 2012)

In the Throes of Agony. It's my band. The 666 means we worship Satan and kill babies.


----------



## canuck brian (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm from Canada.


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 21, 2012)

I killed the original djpharoah and to honor his life I took his name up on the forums.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Feb 21, 2012)

wanted a new name for this forum seperate from the usual GarlicJr/GarlicIII/GarlicIV

PyramidSmasher sounded collosal and is somewhat a reference to the UV inlays


----------



## squid-boy (Feb 21, 2012)

I am half squid and half boy.


----------



## Randy (Feb 21, 2012)

It's a nod to my sexual promiscuity.


----------



## The Uncreator (Feb 21, 2012)

It's my gamertag, got the idea from Nevermore in "Engines Of Hate" from the line "I uncreate, I desecrate, I spit the truth into the engines of hate"


----------



## mikernaut (Feb 21, 2012)

Mine comes from one of my favorite comic book artists, Michael Golden . I started to get into comic art with his work on Marvel's "Micronaut's" series based on the late 70's toys.( which I also love) Also my 1st name is Mike so I just tweaked the spelling abit.

I also use it for an online persona for my own artwork.


----------



## Cabinet (Feb 21, 2012)

Randy said:


> It's a nod to my sexual promiscuity.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 21, 2012)

Pretty simple really... most of the stuff I play is typically in the high gain realm.


----------



## pink freud (Feb 21, 2012)

Because I like puns.


----------



## niffnoff (Feb 21, 2012)

because I don't even remember how or why but it stuck with me...


----------



## The Beard (Feb 21, 2012)

Mine's lame as hell, it's just my initials and my birthday, 4/23 (April 23) 
I desperately want to change it  At least it rhymes!


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 21, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Pretty simple really... most of the stuff I play is typically in the high gain realm.



We also would have accepted, "Randy's Sexual Promiscuity made me do it."


----------



## Xaios (Feb 21, 2012)

Cabinet said:


>



This image will haunt my dreams forever.


----------



## Baelzebeard (Feb 21, 2012)

Nick-name from HS. I was always the evil looking guy with a beard. I use it pretty much everywhere as it's never taken.


----------



## nickgray (Feb 21, 2012)

Well, my name is Nick and I read The Picture of Dorian Gray around the time when I came up with my nickname.


----------



## damigu (Feb 21, 2012)

like so many other people here, i'm pretty unoriginal, too. 

first 2 letters of my first, middle and last names. DA-MI-GU.

"damigu" almost sounds like an ancient samurai warrior name, but alas, i am just a white kid from the suburbs.


----------



## OhMyGoliath (Feb 21, 2012)

Well I could not find a better video but...

It's a song by a band called Chyme that were from my area years ago.
I thought it was pretty cool.
Also for those who don't know, the vocalist is the same from the band Wretched. He was only on the first LP though.


----------



## Valennic (Feb 21, 2012)

Its my first and last name smashed together violently. Its my username on just about everything now


----------



## JP Universe (Feb 21, 2012)

A combination of my favourite guitar players best guitar models JP and SV. I really should have called it JPM but meh.... whatever, EBMM's rock


----------



## jordanky (Feb 21, 2012)

Xaios said:


> You sure about that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You nailed it man. I was embarassed but I guess it's out in the open now


----------



## blaaargh (Feb 22, 2012)

My name is the ancient war cry of my tribe.


----------



## dNate (Feb 22, 2012)

My name...with a silent d


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 22, 2012)

Suddenly I feel so unoriginal and generic...


----------



## Fiction (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm made-up.


----------



## -42- (Feb 22, 2012)

Narcissism.


----------



## JamesM (Feb 22, 2012)

I like boats.


----------



## moshwitz (Feb 22, 2012)

Sup? 

Alright here we go,,Mine came from back in the day. Whether I'm working alone or in a band project I never really like a bunch of hanger's on or interruptions when it's Write/ rehearsal/ Jam time. I was notorious for locking doors, unplugging phones, etc. 


Was jammin one night and when we were taking a break I opened up and there were like 20'ish people outside the jam room( rented garage). Some were there just hanging out diggin it some were there to tell us to turn the fuck down.  One old guy was all pissed.. " Man, I can hear you down the road, I've been beating on every door, and ringing the bell for 2 hours. You got this place locked down tighter than Auschwitz"  

I told him " Yeah its my own fucking MOSHWITZ in here" 

I slammed down the door and locked it. I could hear some guys laughing and cheering outside the door so we turned up a little and jammed for 2 more hours. He called the cops, and they came. They made the crowd hanging out leave but told the old guy that even though its right across the alley, because where this garage was, it was not zoned residential and that it was part of an industrial business so there was nothing they could do about the noise untill 10PM. 


Which is when we quit anyway,,cause we already knew that. 


A couple days later, someone that was hanging out that night seen me out and yelled "Hey MOSHWITZ" and by this time the tale was all around so it just stuck after that. 

I also wrote a song about fans going to shows and all to be part of the MOSHWITZ,,,,, and has been my personal project/ band apart from whatever I'm involved with ever since.

 

MOSHON
DAVE


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Feb 22, 2012)

My name comes from the comic "Calvin and Hobbes". It's a comic strip I grew up loving even though most of it went right over my head. Now that I'm older though I appreciate it even more. The main character Calvin is a pretty cynical kid and he just goofs off in school and imagines stories of himself as "The Interplanetary Explorer Extraordinaire Spaceman Spiff" He flys around in a ship exploring planets and frying various aliens with his blaster that he often sets to "deep fry". If you have never seen the comic check it out here: Archive for Calvin and Hobbes

It is also the name of my band.


----------



## wespaul (Feb 22, 2012)

My first and middle name. One day I hope to have a custom made guitar with my name at the headstock done in the same handwriting as Les Paul. I guess all I'd have to do is change the "L"


----------



## tbb529 (Feb 22, 2012)

When I was a wee lad of about 12, just discovering internet forums and such, I was reaaaally into the Sonic the Hedgehog video games. He is alternatively known as The Blue Blur, that I shortened to "tbb." Then I added my birthday, May 29. "tbb529" has been my internet name for about 8 years now. Very original, I know.


----------



## sk3ks1s (Feb 22, 2012)

m1n3 c4me fr0m a 5YL s0n6. 4ls0, wh3n 1 was f1ve 1 g0t b1t by a sp1d3r 4nd 4s a r3sult c4n 0nly typ3 1n alph4neum3r1c scr1pt.


----------



## isispelican (Feb 22, 2012)

guess


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Feb 22, 2012)

^ My guess is you like fucking awesome music?


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Feb 22, 2012)

Mine comes from the Sonata Arctica song "Gravenimage." The phrase has become my own little credo (I even have it tattooed on my forearm) and I use it whenever I can.

Not many people on this forum seem to be fans of Sonata but I've had a few people ask me about it. Always makes me happy when someone catches it


----------



## Djent (Feb 22, 2012)

Do I even need to explain?


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 22, 2012)

SilenceIsACrime said:


> Mine comes from the Sonata Arctica song "Gravenimage." The phrase has become my own little credo (I even have it tattooed on my forearm) and I use it whenever I can.
> 
> Not many people on this forum seem to be fans of Sonata but I've had a few people ask me about it. Always makes me happy when someone catches it



I've always loved Sonata, but I've never heard that song . I got started with Silence (which, btw, is one of the VERY few albums in which I don't feel there's a single weak or filler song), but then, from there, it was only select songs I listened to. I lost interest after Jani left, though.

Therefore, the explanation of your screen name has made me want to explore a bit more of what I missed in Sonata Arctica


----------



## Diggy (Feb 22, 2012)

Djent said:


> Do I even need to explain?



I'm surprised you havent been perma-exiled.. thats a wurddy-durd 'roun herr.


----------



## Geognosy (Feb 22, 2012)

The study of the materials that make up the Earth - BITCHES LOVE THE EARTH.


----------



## Empryrean (Feb 22, 2012)

Typo.


----------



## damigu (Feb 22, 2012)

Xaios said:


> This image will haunt my dreams forever.





it's pencilface, from a great short film a few years back!
(SCADshorts has other good ones but that's their best, IMO)


----------



## klutvott (Feb 22, 2012)

It's a washing cloth that you can put your hand inside just like a mitten. klut = cloth, vott = mitten.


----------



## flint757 (Feb 22, 2012)

mine was an old video game tag made up on the fly. It then became my youtube tag so it has become my tag for everything.


----------



## CapinCripes (Feb 22, 2012)

its pretty much my tag everywhere on the internet. it was a parody on captain crunch capin is self explanatory cripes is a old English exclamation that is basically like saying oh Christ which kinda in a weird way fits in with how i look now (but not then) and how i get called atheist Jesus.


----------



## Phrygian (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## CrownofWorms (Feb 23, 2012)

Its a Megadeth song. Nothing more


----------



## snowblind56 (Feb 23, 2012)

56 = 
the number of my favorite football player at the time. Pat Swilling, OLB for the New Orleans Saints from 1986-1992, back before most of you were born. 56 became my number of choice because of him

Snowblind =
A.) a rad Black Sabbath song
B.) my former love for snowboarding
C.) my former love of blow

option C is a lie.


----------



## clouds (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## sahaal (Feb 25, 2012)

last name of a guy in a book


----------



## Jakke (Feb 25, 2012)

It's based of my name, Jakob.


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm Troy, I play guitar. Extremely creative, I know.


----------



## Genome (Feb 25, 2012)

FFIX reference.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Feb 25, 2012)

Anarchy Divine was a song by the prog metal band Fates Warning, the only good band to come out of CT that I know of. It was off the No Exit album which was released in 1988, the same year I was born and the same year my Pontiac Firebird was made. Hence my name AnarchyDivine88


----------



## glpg80 (Feb 26, 2012)

was an old moniker acronym, gl stood for george lynch, pg paul gilbert, 80 for the 80's of each


----------



## sage (Feb 26, 2012)

uh, I used my real name... probably not super bright... "What's your name?" Sage. "Oh, I know this asshole on SSO named sage." Yeah, that's me. "Fuck, you're a real dick online." I'm not very nice in person, either.


----------



## maliciousteve (Feb 26, 2012)

Malicious - the name of my first band which I was in when I joined this board.
Steve - my name.


----------



## Murmel (Feb 26, 2012)

I had a hard time coming up with a name for Guild Wars years ago. I came to think or badgers and moles and shit, they're called "murmeldjur". So I named my character Murmel Djur in GW, then Murmel has just been stuck with me ever since. It's pretty unique and easy to remember though, I used to game a lot and people recognized me often.

Whenever I register nowadays though, I call myself Adrian0h, or Adrian if possible. Very uncreative because it's my first name and the first 2 letters of my last, with a zero instead of an O 
I've always been fond of my real name, so I thought hey why not...


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 26, 2012)

My name spelt backwards. It looked cool and sorta sounds like 'relics', so I stuck with it.


----------



## guitareben (Feb 26, 2012)

So i was making a boring name on youtube - Guitarben (guitar + my name) BUT...

...it was taken...

...

So I decided to do the boring name... with a spelling mistake >.>


----------



## Stealthtastic (Feb 26, 2012)

Well ya see, My name is rob. And I like guitars. 89 was random numbrs I put at the end in order for it to work.


----------



## Skyblue (Feb 26, 2012)

To be honest, just a random try after I saw my old screen name (Resonance) was taken. 
I'd much prefer changing it to my current favorite, Wednesday.


----------



## nkri (Feb 26, 2012)

A few summers ago, before I could drive, I'd go with my dad to work so he could drive take me places during his lunch break. I usually didn't have much to do other than surf the web and play guitar (and I wasn't very serious about playing at that point), so one day I decided to join a forum (honestly can't remember which one...pretty sure it was mozilla because I had a simple tech question, and I never used the account again). I had to come up with a username but I wasn't too creative at the time and couldn't think of anything good that I liked, so I just chose a simple acronym: my dad's office is in North Kingstown, RI, so I went with nkri. Lame, I know, but it's what I've always used


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 26, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> Zaire ebolavirus.
> Ebola virus disease - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Zaire ebolavirus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



I suppose I should say where my name came from.
I've always been fascinated by the ebola virus. It took several years to come up with a cool name about ebola, and I accidentally found it in wikipedia. ZEBOV - Zaire Ebola Virus.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Feb 26, 2012)

I hope your not contagious ZEBOV

AK = State I live in 
Dragon - Chinese Year I was born


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 27, 2012)

AK DRAGON said:


> I hope your not contagious ZEBOV
> 
> AK = State I live in
> Dragon - Chinese Year I was born



Gah! I hate people like you, with the cool Chinese zodiac! Makes us roosters, pigs, rabbits, and monkeys look like losers!


----------



## flint757 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> Gah! I hate people like you, with the cool Chinese zodiac! Makes us roosters, pigs, rabbits, and monkeys look like losers!



I'm a fucking sheep


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Feb 27, 2012)

AK DRAGON said:


> I hope your not contagious ZEBOV
> 
> AK = State I live in
> Dragon - Chinese Year I was born



I'm also a dragon!  and this is our year! I think that means we get to burn and pillage whoever we want and take their expensive custom guitars, right?


----------



## Waelstrum (Feb 27, 2012)

Whale + maelstrom. It's like raining fish, but bigger.


----------



## Malkav (Feb 27, 2012)

I played the game Vampire the Masquerade 2, thought the Malkavian clan were the coolest of the lot, turns out their "sire" or whatever you call it was a guy named Malkav. Malkavians apparently suffer from an incurable case of insanity, and throughout the game you seem unable to string together sentences that make any sense whatsoever.

I now just use Malkav on all forums I'm on and as the main character name for any game I end up playing cause I'm too lazy to think of another name and I think the backstory is kinda funny, mainly just the insanity part and how Malkavians are all so batshit crazy that their dementia is contagious 

Malkavian - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Pooluke41 (Feb 27, 2012)

flint757 said:


> I'm a fucking sheep



Motherfucking Fire Ox.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Feb 27, 2012)

LMAO did we just hijack Hollowway's thread and turn it into "The zodiac thread"?

BTW, not just a dragon, but a METAL dragon!...by some interpretations, and an earth dragon by others.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 27, 2012)

It's the name I use for all my musical endeavors. I don't use my birth name, always this one. I even have snail mail that comes to me in this name sometimes. It's a long story but it basically combines my interest in war vessels with my concepts of modern personal tyranny..pretty much "War Vessel of Tyranny"


----------



## skeels (Feb 27, 2012)

Earth Monkey Nosferatu.

Yeah that's what that means ...


----------



## clouds (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## right_to_rage (Feb 28, 2012)

right_to_rage because I maintain the right to rage, also it's a small reference to Rage Against The Machine


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 28, 2012)

my sis came up with mine about 8 years ago when i needed a new AIM name, i have just used it for everything since then.

my other SN for stuff is 'cwhiteyrun'


----------



## Bobo (Feb 28, 2012)

Bobo is just a nic name (no one ever calls me by my real name, not even family). But it's not pronounced like "Bobo the Clown" or that Bobo dude from the show "Finding Bigfoot". It is pronounced like Bob-o, like Steve-o...but everyone always spells it Bobo. 

So there, boring story finally finished! And I am in no way affiliated with Urban Dictionary Bobos! lol


----------



## espman (Feb 28, 2012)

I like ESP guitars, and I have a penis.....


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 28, 2012)

espman said:


> I like ESP guitars, and I have a penis.....



So then why not ESPenis?


----------



## Waelstrum (Feb 28, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> So then why not ESPenis?



His penis can hear your thoughts?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 28, 2012)

Waelstrum said:


> His penis can hear your thoughts?









Finally!


----------



## Fiction (Feb 28, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> It's the name I use for all my musical endeavors. I don't use my birth name, always this one. I even have snail mail that comes to me in this name sometimes. It's a long story but it basically combines my interest in war vessels with my concepts of modern personal tyranny..pretty much "War Vessel of Tyranny"



All i get from your name is Dark Tyrannomon


----------



## havocvulture10 (Feb 28, 2012)

brick said:


> I always thought "rick" from anchorman was "brick" sooo... That's where that come from haha



...But it is brick


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Feb 28, 2012)

^digimon = childhood...is that you? 

mines my email from highschool. I was learning DT's "Under a glass moon" at the time and Im black (sorta) so I threw '04 at the end phonetically, kinda stuck.


----------



## havocvulture10 (Feb 28, 2012)

Havoc Vulture is a song by Satyricon on Rebel Extravaganza, and I was born on the 10th of September. I've actually used it for a while... I'm terrible at coming up with usernames...


----------

